# A few shop tables/fixtures.



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Here is a router table I am working on...


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Planer table with auxillary infeed and outfeed tables...








Oscillating Spindle Sander mobile base...


----------



## olddutchman (Jul 4, 2008)

How is the planer set-up. It looks as tho you use it as a jointer?


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

It is a ryobi 13" two blade thickness planer. Stock, it doesn't come with any infeed or outfeed tables or a work bench. When setup in stock form, the snipe is horrible on both ends, about 10th of an inch 2.5" back. Yikes. That meant I had to glue up two ends or cut off 5 inches of stock. The table I added is 3/4" birch ply wood that runs continuously through the planer giving the stock a place to rest. both wings on the auxilliary table have 4 set screws in brass bushings to level both sides of the table so stock is fed through evenly. This dramatically reduces snipe, and if you are really careful, you can eliminate any appreciable snipe all together. With sharp blades, the ryobi produces an extremely smooth finish, especially on straight grain hardwoods. 

My jointer is behind the planer table. Its an old craftsman. Its old and warn out. I am hoping to replace it soon with a big spiral cutterhead deal soon.


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

Colt, I like your setups. Just gonna suggest you consider making the top of your router table with some hinges, so you could lift it up for bit changes etc. I have a plan for that type of thing in one of my mags here somewheres...if your interested I can dig it out for ya.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I would like to see that. 
how much easier do the hinges make things? Right now all I need to do is open the a lever and my router motor slides out.


----------

